# .:EXTREME CITIES:.



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

This thread will show cities that have an extreme landscape or climate. (or both)

Everyone is welcome to post. :cheers:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The city of *Artvin, Turkey*. (pop 25,000)

 Artvin by ~caner, on Flickr










Source: WikiCommons - Babbsack








[/url] Artvin 10/01 /2009 by .MANIC, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Constantine, Algeria* pop 450,000


Algeria. Constantine. Peregaux bridge on the Rhumel river , old city Constantine Algeria / Algerie, Constantine. passerelle Peregaux sur le Rhumel , la vielle ville sur le rocher, Constantine Algerie 04 by setboun photos, on Flickr


Algeria. Constantine. Sidi rasheed bridge and marabout mosque, the Rhumel, the old city on the rock Constantine Algeria / Algerie, Constantine. Pont Sidi Rasheed et marabout . ravin du Rhumel. la vielle ville sur le rocher, Constantine Algerie 0 by setboun photos, on Flickr


Algeria. Constantine. The old Suica area , in the medina, the old city on the rock, Rhumel river Constantine Algeria / Algerie, Constantine. le vieux quartier de Suica, dans la vielle Medina, , la vielle ville sur le rocher, ravin du Rhumel Const by setboun photos, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Yakutsk, Siberia * (Russia).. one of the coldest cities in the world. Built on permafrost. Pop 270,000


The NY tree in Yakutsk by bolotbootur, on Flickr


Yakutsk. Minus 52 degrees Celcius by Egor Fedorov, on Flickr


-42C in Yakutsk, Yakutia, Siberia / Russia. This morning. by bolotbootur, on Flickr


Trade center in Yakutsk, the world's coldest city by bolotbootur, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Male, Maldives* One of the densest cities in the world. Built on a 5.7 km2 atoll in the middle of the Indian Ocean. Pop: 105,000


Male, Maldives by LMGM: Liz Murphy Global Media, on Flickr


Male', Maldives - still the making by blindscapes, on Flickr


Male, Maldives by Sidkochar, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting thread, thanks for the great photos...kay:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Why thank you Linguine! More on the way..


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

these places are kind of strange
but nice collection though.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil* In the summer, one of the hottest cities in the world. 

Downtown Rio, the thermometer shows 50°C (122°F).


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:applause: nice start, too an extreme idea.................:cheers1:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the photos of Rio!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Arica, Chile* The driest inhabited place in the World. Pop: 185,000


REGIÓN DE ARICA Y PARINACOTA, CHILE: Morro de Arica. by Douglas Fernandes (South America "addicted"), on Flickr


Arica by LeoKoolhoven, on Flickr


El Morro de Arica by Otra vez me hice Mujer, on Flickr


Arica by Iberê Thenório, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Murmansk, Russia* The largest city north of the Arctic Circle and the only city that lies on the Arctic Ocean. Pop: 310,000


Murmansk, Russia by Kristján Kristinsson, on Flickr


Murmansk 2011 by panzerBab, on Flickr


Murmansk by euno, on Flickr


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Interesting thread, How do Arica obtains water for human consumption?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Eins4 said:


> Interesting thread, How do Arica obtains water for human consumption?


I think from Chungara Lake but I'm not for sure.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

great idea, keep them coming!
I think La Paz Bolivia qualifies easily being highest capital on Earth at 3600 m (11,975 ft)


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

The Philippines' most extreme city, Baguio, is situated 1,500 meters above sea level.


----------



## CHLayson (May 29, 2012)

pinas have a extreme cities too.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow @ Baguio! And RKC I was actually going to post La Paz next.. Lol


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

very cool.. never knew about that Turkish city on steep slope  

Also never knew Rio can get that hot


----------

